# Falla en televisor Philips modelo 32PW6006/01



## marianoconde22 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola, tengo un televisor philips de 32 pulgadas que se enciende pero a los pocos segundos o algun minuto se apaga sola. Hay veces que se enciende y esta todo el dia funcionando, pero la mayoria de las veces se apaga al poco tiempo. Alguien sabe a que puede deberse? Les mando un enlace con fotos para que vean mas o menos el interior del televisor. 

http://img820.imageshack.us/g/img20110224123815.jpg/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 1, 2011)

soldaduras flojas o frias no revisaste?


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 2, 2011)

oks, lo voy a revisar.. pero si no fuera eso de que mas se puede tratar? 

Se me olvido decir que antes de apagarse se pone un poco rosaceo, porsi eso puede ayudar a encontrar el problema. Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2011)

se puede apagar tambien porque tiene mucho brillo ,cuando aparece una imagen muy blanca de golpe se apaga?solo bajale un poquito el brillo desde el fliback ,el preset de abajo es el brillo y el de arriba es el foco

lo mas seguro es que se este agotando algun cañon del tubo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2011)

Revisa que la tensión de screen no este demasiado alta, en el cable que llega a la placa en ese punto no debe pasar de los 600V por otro lado puede ser que el TRC necesite limpieza, y se esten formando arcos internos y te lo apague


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Revisa que la tensión de screen no este demasiado alta, en el cable que llega a la placa en ese punto no debe pasar de los 600V por otro lado puede ser que el TRC necesite limpieza, y se esten formando arcos internos y te lo apague



esooo lo mismo que dije yo pero mas tecnico


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tambien tengo que decir que el lugar donde se encuentra la tv es un lugar con mucha humedad, eso le puede afectar en algo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2011)

de poder puede,pero se escucha algún chispazo antes de apagarse,


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 2, 2011)

a veces no, pero hay otras veces que al encenderlo suenan como chispazos pero.. como crack crack crack una cosa asi


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2011)

eso puede ser por la humedad o por mucha tencion de screen,controla eso y limpia la tierra que esta alrededor del chupute de alta tencion en el trc


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nose si te fijastes que el trc esta bastante sucio. Como se podria limpiar? Podria limpiarlo con aire a presion?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2011)

con un pincel seco y al aire libre ,el aire comprimido tiene humedad aunque el compresor tenga un buen filtro


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, tambien suena un pitido al encenderlo.. es un pitido suabe pero molesto y al ratito se quita. Sabe alguien si esto se puede deber a algo? 
Saludos.


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola, dije que se ponia antes de apagarse de color rosaceo.. y no era asi.. se pone de color verde... se ve la imagen al fondo pero todo en verde y se apaga


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Mar 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Revisa que la tensión de screen no este demasiado alta, en el cable que llega a la placa en ese punto no debe pasar de los 600V por otro lado puede ser que el TRC necesite limpieza, y se esten formando arcos internos y te lo apague


Mis sinceros agradecimientos, a la existencia en esta excelente pagina,de nuestro experimentado Electronico y Forista "Pandacba"(del cual,entre otros experimentados Foristas,siempre es muy didactico e instructivo, leer sus sugerencias),el te sugiere observar el correcto voltaje de G2(ajuste que debiera variar,espectralmente, entre los 360 y 390volts)algunas veces este ajuste,fuera de tolerancia, activa la protecion del A.B.L).
Observa,con detencion,filtros en la Fte.de Poder y revisa elementos de ella en gnral.(Ckto.Ic.Reg.de la Fte.y el Tr.Horiz.Out).
Memoria EE-PROM...tambien es causal de la falla que mencionas.
Si es que te da tiempo,entra al Modo Service,para que observes los %de error en pantalla,entonces,verifica la cant.de destellos del led frontal...una falla tipica es el error 11,Ajuste de Screen.
Verifica el voltaje asociado al relay(12volts),cuando este voltaje decae a solo 9v....es la razon del inusitado apagado,por lo tanto,debieras revisar los Trs.Drivers asociados a el y sus electroliticos (...si mal no recuerdo...son de 47uF).-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2011)

eso si es raro,,no abra algun cañon en corto?panda que dices?


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 10, 2011)

Como se entra al modo service en ese televisor? Gracias.. y si.. hay veces que dura un rato encendida.. por lo que me daria tiempo a entrar. Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/modo-serv.htm
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/tutorial/tv/micro.html
pegate una vuelta por esos dos enlaces


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 10, 2011)

Gracias.. el segundo enlace no me funciona y en el primero no encuentro el modelo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2011)

es por modelo de chasis no por modelo de tv ,igual prueva con esos metodos por hay alguno va 
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/tutorial/tv/micro.html

no desarmaste el control remoto para mirar si no tiene botones ocultos?

cual es el modelo de chassis de tu tv ?


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola esque no se donde se mira el chasis.. tengo esta foto porsi me decis que viene ahi o no.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2011)

el modelo de chasis se encuentra adentro en la plaqueta central,esta impreso con letras verdes por algun costado ,quizas cerca del flyback o de la fuente


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 10, 2011)

oks gracias, tengo que mirar


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola, lo unico que encontre en la placa fue esto:





puede ser ese el modelo del chasis?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2011)

si puede ser ,no alcanso a leer ,que dice ? anubis ?


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pone lo siguiente:

KW243  EEM
AIK150212

Saludos


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola, otra cosa mas que le he notado es que al encenderlo da como unos pequeños chispazos... al menos suena asi. A ver si eso puede daros alguna idea de loque puede ser. Gracias¡¡¡


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, hoy encendi el televisor sin la parte de atras y me pude fijar en que daba chispazos en el chupon de alta tensión. Sabeis si el problema puede venir de ahi? y si es asi, como lo puedo solucionar? Gracias a todos¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2011)

ay que limpiar el polvo del chupon,porque junta humedad y por eso los chispazos,con un pincel ,le quitas toda la tierra y si no se soluciona con eso,le puedes colocar un poco de grasa siliconada(en el chupon,es para que se pegue bien al vidrio)
saludos


----------



## marianoconde22 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, y tu crees que ese seria el problema de apagarse?

Otra cosa, para descargar el voltaje lo puedo hacer con cualquier destornillador.. es decir.. puedo utilizar uno largo pero a la vez un poco gordo tambien.. aunque tenga la punta imantada?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2011)

sin punta imantada,si puede ser que sea eso el problema,pero no aseguro


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 4, 2011)

Hola de nuevo. Sin quitar el chupon le di con un secador de pelos y pues se le quito lo de los chispazos y esos ruidos raros que tenia, pero aun sigue apagandose y aqui pongo una foto de la pantalla que sale justo despues de volverla a encender cuando se apaga. Esa imagen que veis tan solo dura unos segundos y se vuelve a apagar. Ojala que con esta imagen podais saber de que se trata.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2011)

medí la tencion en los cañones y postea los resultados


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 4, 2011)

Perdona.. y como se hace? pongo el lado negativo del tester en tierra y el otro en los demas puntos? y en que lugar se mide.. en la placa donde esta el flyback o en la del tubo?  y por supuesto con el televisor encendido no? Es peligroso hacer la medicion? 
Perdona mi ignorancia. 

Aqui mando unas fotos para ver si me pueden decir donde tengo que colocar el tester, en que puntos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2011)

un terminal del tester a chassis y luego medir en los puntos marcados en la placa como 
v15 (pata 6 del tubo)
v16 (pata 11 del tubo)
v14 (pata 8 del   tubo)
mirar bien la serigrafia que estan marcados los puntos de pruevas (v14,v15 y v16)
pon el tester en 1000 volt continua,con eso compruebas que las tensiones en el cañon rojo ,verde y azul,.(ojo ay tenciones muy peligrosas en esa zona)
por lo que se ve en la imagen el tv se apaga porque no estan funcionando los cañones rojo y azul,se activa una protección que tienen los philip ,
busca el esquema de tu modelo o el mas parecido en esta pagina http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,30/  ,ay hay manuales de servicio de tv philip mucha paciencia asta encontrar el tullo


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 4, 2011)

oks, pero si compruebo los puntos esos que me dijistes no debe porque ser peligroso no? Donde estarian los puntos peligrosos. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2011)

por ejemplo en el terminal 7 ay 600 volt,,,,,solo no toques nada rojo como el cable   del chupón


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 4, 2011)

oks, gracias. Yo no tocare nada tan solo pondre el tester en los puntos que me dijistes y mido los voltios que me dan. No hace falta aislar mas el tester de lo que ya viene no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2011)

no porque tendria que medir en el peor de los casos 180 volt si mal no recuerdo y cerca de 90 a 150 volt en algunos otros casos ,mide las tres tensiones y postea el resultado,para evaluar ,


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 4, 2011)

ok, gracias. Luego te cuento las mediciones


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2011)

si en la soldadura,donde apunta la serigrafia  en ese puntito de estaño¡¡¡¡¡¡

sin desconectar nada ,sugerencia suelda las puntas (del tester)a chassis y el puntito,porque como se apaga rapido no ve a dar tiempo de colocar las puntas y medir

sin desconectar nada ,sugerencia suelda las puntas (del tester)a chassis y el puntito,porque como se apaga rapido no ve a dar tiempo de colocar las puntas y medir


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 5, 2011)

Ya hice las mediciones y son las siguientes:

V14-----> 123v
V15-----> 144v
V16-----> 125v

Pude hacer bien las mediciones porque esta vez el televisor tardo bastante tiempo en apagarse.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 5, 2011)

v15 --------> esta un poco alto(quiere decir que un cañon esta emitiendo mal),una pregunta,cuando tarda en apagarse se sigue viendo todo verde?


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 5, 2011)

No. Al encenderlo dura un ratito que se ve perfecto.. a veces unos minutos otras veces hasta cerca de una hora.. y justo antes de apagarse se pone verde y luego lo vuelvo a encender y aparece la pantalla verde y se apaga a los pocos segundos. Se sabe cuando se va a apagar porque cambia un poco las tonalidades.. es decir se ve como con menos brillo o asi.. no se como pero se nota bastante.. y luego se pone verde y se apaga. Alguna idea? Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 5, 2011)

ya se lo que tiene,supongo yo, que se desconectan por algún motivo los cañones rojo y azul,verifica el cable que sale del jungla a la plaqueta de la foto(el tubo),al desconectarse se activa la proteccion ik del tv y se apaga,se lo que tiene pero no se explicarlo,voy a llamar a la pandilla para que nos de una mano ,me refiero a esto http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/IK.htm 
pero es igual para los tv philip,el que mejor lo puede explicar es el panda,le aviso para que intervenga,el si sabe explicar es un maestro ,le gusta enceñar,yo si lo agarro al tv lo reparo en minutos,pero reconozco que soy muy malo para 
enseñar,el panda lo explica con datos técnicos al dedillo ¡¡¡¡   
saludos mariano


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 5, 2011)

Gracias Rey julien, si porfavor avisa a panda a ver si ya por fin lo puedo solucionar , muchas gracias por tu ayuda y aunque digas que no sabes enseñar me esta sirviendo todo lo que me dices. Ah encontre el esquema del chasis aunque yo no se muy bien usarlo...  Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 5, 2011)

paciencia que ya le avise,el panda tiene algo especial ṕara explicar las cosas,lo reconozco,es un maestro¡¡¡¡¡¡,siempre me gana ,,,,
con respecto al esquema solo ten paciencia,que siempre es muy útil en cuando a las reparaciones 
saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 5, 2011)

oks gracias..  tendre paciencia. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Rey julien


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 6, 2011)

Porfavor Panda aparece  necesito tu ayuda.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 6, 2011)

revisa el cable que sale  del ic jungla asta la placa del amplificador de video (la placa donde mediste las tenciones )
resolda el ic jungla ,quizas se corte ay la señal asta el amplificador de video,si se corta por ay los cañones emiten mal y salta la protecion de tv,no recuerdo la tencion correcta del screnn,pero si esa tencion esta mal,puede que se apage el tv cuando aparece una imagen brillante en la pantalla(como ser una imagen  y con el fondo blanco)


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola, no se cual es el ic jungla, ni el cable... aqui dejos unas fotos:


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2011)

Revisa las soldaduras sobre el pcb del TRC, si hay soldadrura con fisuras desoldar y soldar con estaño de buena calidad del tipo 60/40.

Trata de ubicar la jungla con el plano del circuito(la jungla es donde se procesa la señal FI que salie del sontonizador y estan todas las funciones, auido video, croma, barridos).
en la foto imposible apreciar pero tiene transistores en la placa del tubo? si es asi, deberias tener un enfriante y cuando se ponga verde enfriar estos no sea cosa que por temperatura se embale...

Por ultimo puede tener algun particula suelta dentro del TRC y que en algunos momentos poner internamente en corto los electrodos del cañon verde.......


Perdón por la demora

Comentar pruebas para luego seguir


----------



## scania (Abr 7, 2011)

heyyyyyy estan arregalndo y no me avisaron =/ ..jeje esta complicado esto che..?


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 7, 2011)

Gracias a todos, a ver si entre todos somos capaces de solucionar este problema


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2011)

para enfriar se refiere a que lo enfries con gas ,venden un aerosol que se llama ''localizador de fallas'' 
http://www.targetelectronica.com.ar/productos/edelta/edelta.htm ,





no ase falta descargar el flyback ya que todo el proceso se hace con el encendido,


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola, medi la temperatura del TDA de la placa del tubo y la primera vez se apago el televisor a los 44 grados, la segunda vez a los 50 grados.. pero no se si esta temperatura es normal. Luego observe todas las soldaduras de la placa del TRC y no encontre ninguna fisura, solamente encontre que en el VG2 se veia como si tuviera FLUX, pero tampoco se si a lo mejor eso es normal. Aqui les dejo una foto para que vean la soldadura del VG2:





Saludos¡¡


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola, acabo de medir la tension del vg2 y me da en un principio 515 v y oscila ente los 480 y 520.  Esto son valores correctos o no? Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

Si, esta bien ese valor, ahora si tenes una basurita dentor del tubo de va a dar dolor de cabeza


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 9, 2011)

Panda, q mas puedo hacer? Lei en otras paginas q los philips con chasis L1, L2 y L3 tienen un fallo en un condensador. Tu crees q puede ser eso?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2011)

otro metodo no muy académico es este,encender el tv y ir golpeando muy suavecito la placa,en tu caso ,es para que se ponga verde,así te das cuenta si es algo suelto ,depende donde produce la falla es donde el golpecito que le des a la placa,cuando mas o menos tengas identificado el lugar,resuelda todo ,,,,
,,,si dises que esas placas tienen un fallo en un condesador,porque no lo mides o lo reemplazas directamente,un condensador es economico¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 9, 2011)

Y para cambiar el condensador hay q descargar el flybak?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2011)

ay que descargar el condensador si fuera nesesario


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 9, 2011)

ya cambie unos cuantos condensadores y el televisor sigue igual... que puedo hacer? Saludos¡¡


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola, ahora tengo un problemilla.... luego mas tarde volvi a cambiar otro condensador, el 2455 de 47 uf/63v y resulto que al encender el televisor me salia la pantalla muy pequeña, con color verdoso y se apagaba al momento. Luego volvi a colocar el mismo condensador que tenia.. pero aun seguia con ese problema. Ese condensador esta al lado de dos transistores, creo que en la fuente de alimentacion. No se si me habre cargado algo.. uff...
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2011)

no lo abras puesto al revés ??????????


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 10, 2011)

nono... o al menos eso creo..me parece que esta correcto.. porque mire el lado positivo y bien creo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2011)

revisa bien las soldaduras ,el ic jungla es el ic grande ,desde ese ic sale un cable plano(tipo cinta) acia la placa del tubo ,bueno esa parte revisa bien,fijate si no esta sulfatado en la ficha de ese cable,(entre el conector y el hilo de cobre)


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 10, 2011)

Rey julien.. perdona.. que significa sulfatado , pero que he podido hacer mal para que se ponga la pantalla asi pequeñita?...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2011)

sulfatado significa que se oxida ,se pone de color verdoso o negro y la ficha deja se hacer buen contacto,
para que se ponga asi de pequeñita la pantalla ,si es de los cuatros lados al mismo tiempo puede ser la fuente,solo dios sabra que es lo que le hiciste,pero seguramente no entrega las tenciones correctas,si por el contrario la pantalla solo se achica en los bordes de arriba y de avajo(verticalmente) puede que ayas equivocado el o algún valor de los capasitores que reemplazaste,en la etapa vertical,
como primer paso revisa con el tb en stanby si entrega las tenciones correctas,para ir descartando si es la fuente o solo el vertical



marianoconde22 dijo:


> nono... o al menos eso creo..me parece que esta correcto.. porque mire el lado positivo y bien creo.



ojo que explotan muy fuerte si están al reves ,primero se hinchan y luego kabun 



marianoconde22 dijo:


> nono... o al menos eso creo..me parece que esta correcto.. porque mire el lado positivo y bien creo.



ojo que explotan muy fuerte si están al rebes ,primero se hinchan y luego kabun


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 10, 2011)

la pantalla se quedo pequeña por los cuatros lados de la pantalla... tiene que haber sido algo del condensador ultimo... porque cuando cambie los anteriores no hubo problemas y fue cambiar ese y ya le paso. He leido en esta pagina: http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1792660.html    (aunque esta en otro idioma) y ahi le cambiaron el condensador ultimo y tambien los dos transistores que estan al lado y decian algo mas creo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2011)

http://translate.google.com/transla...ml&hl=es&client=opera&hs=CN3&rls=en&prmd=ivns


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 10, 2011)

gracias... pero no se si ese sera el problema.. a ver si poco a poco puedo hacer que se solucione


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2011)

mira en esta pagina http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/reparacion_de_tv/248119_0.html por algun lado vi la solucion


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 10, 2011)

Rey julien, me meti en esa pagina... pero lo unico que vi que le cambiaron el flyback y seguia igual...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2011)

mira en los enlaces de avajo de todo ,''en temas relacionados''


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2011)

Medi de nuevo la tensión de fuente, para ver si sigue todo igual, si el problema esta en el TRC cambiando cosas afuera no lograras nada


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola, os comento:
Le he vuelto a cambiar unos cuantos condensadores y sigue igual... pero la rabia esque desde que cambie el condensador que os dije antes, a partir de ahi pues se enciende y sale la pantalla pequeña y verde y no dura mas de 5 segundos y se apaga.. primero tengo que solucionar eso.. porque antes se apagaba pero tardaba un rato mas y ademas se veia en la pantalla completa... algo debi hacer mal.... no se.. o se estropeo algo al cambiarlo... aki os dejo unas fotos de las conecciones del condensador que cambie y otra foto donde sale la pantallita( aunque en la foto no se ve muy bien).. El condensador que cambie corresponde al numero 2455


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 13, 2011)

Bueno se me olvido deciros que en la pantallita que sale no me sale ninguna imagen, tan solo se queda tal como se ve ahi y se apaga a los 4 o 5 segundos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 13, 2011)

y mediste las tenciones de la fuente,las tenciones del vertical etc,etc???????'


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 14, 2011)

perdona rey julien... donde se miden...?.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 14, 2011)

en la fuente hombre ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ tiene las tenciones correctas?


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 14, 2011)

Disculpa ..... y cuales son las tenciones correctas? Perdona mi ignorancia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 14, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/fallas-tipicas-televisores-19929/index11.html
NEO101 puso un enlace muy lindo sobre un curso,
las tenciones correctar son 120 volt de la fuente,yo opino que esa tencion no esta bien,y por eso se ve chico la pantalla


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 14, 2011)

Gracias Rey Julien, que hariamos sin ti 

Otra duda, donde debo poner la punta del tester, me refiero a la negativa? 

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 14, 2011)

a chasis claro esta ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 15, 2011)

Estas son las tensiones que medi:

P1 ----> 99 V
P3 ----> 84 V
P4 ----> 3,23 V
P5 ----> 6,8 V
P6 ----> 103 V

en el esquema del libro de servicio me viene las siguientes cantidades: 

P1 ----> 309 V (317V)
P3 ----> 16V8 (13V8)
P4 ----> 3V3
P5 ----> 12 V
P6 ----> 140 V

Ya solucione lo de la pantallita pequeña.. resulta que para desoldar los condensadores pues desconecte unos cables... y luego lo volvi todo a conectar.. y por lo visto hay un cable que llega a la parte superior del televisor, que es donde tiene unos botones para cambiar de canal y volumen y al desconectarlo se veia bien la tele, con toda la pantalla llena y al conectarlo me volvia otra vez a salir pequeña la pantalla... asi que opte por desconectarlo, tampoco me importa si no funcionan esos botones ya que utilizo el mando a distancia.

Eso solucionado, pero aun sigue apagandose, pero tambien pude entrar en el modo servicio y me salio el siguiente error que os voy a dejar aki en una foto:





Aqui les dejo una foto de un cuadro de errores que viene en el manual se servicio:





Que es lo que debo hacer?

Saludos¡


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, hoy encendi el televisor y no se apagaba....hasta un buen rato... luego se apago y me meti en el modo service y me salia solamente el error 11. Al poco se volvio a apagar y otra vez igual. Sigue saliendo el error 11.

Saludos¡¡


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, tengo mas novedades:

Hoy tomé la tensión que daba cuando lo pongo en modo AV, es decir con la pantalla negra y me daba las siguientes mediciones:

V14---->135V
V15---->160V
V16---->144V(variaba un poquito)
VG2---->524V

Tambien note que al medir la tension en el VG2, es decir al conectar la parte positiva del tester pues me daba la medicion y a los dos segundo se apagaba el televisor(estando el tester conectado en el punto VG2), eso me pasaba tanto en el modo AV como en cualquiero otro modo. (No se si ahi puede estar el fallo, quizas este muy alto el VG2 no? Que me decis? 

Saludos¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2011)

es muy probable,tenes que averiguar cual es la tencion correcta en vg2 (creo que es un poquito mal alta)y regularla


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 17, 2011)

y como puedo averiguarlo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2011)

y no dice cual es la tencion correcta en el manual de servicio o en el esquema ?


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 17, 2011)

No, al menos yo no lo consigo ver.


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, no consigo solucionar lo del error 11. Que debo mirar? Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2011)

el error once ,,,bajale o subele un poquitin el brillo ,pero desde el tornillito del flyback (es el de avajo,tiene dos,el otro es el foco)
si no tenes el valor exacto de vg2 ,as eso asta el tv no se apague ,,,,
sino te queda el viejo truco de los tres diodos en el tda6107,
=============================================
el error 11 es porque un cañon no esta emitiendo como corresponde ,segun lo que mediste ,el cañon que no esta bien es el v15 (160 volt)
entonces el tv se proteje y se apaga ,ay que poner tres diodos a la salida de video del  jungla en rgb ,luego las patitas esas van conectada a (no-se-cual-patita-)pero enseguida lo averiguamos 
mientras tanto lee este material ,como para que tengas una idea de lo que ay que hacer 
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/IK.htm  tambien valido para los philip  esa es la falla y esa es la solucion
postea cual es ic jungla y te digo donde poner los diodos


----------



## ISIDRO BARAJAS MESA (Abr 20, 2011)

marianoconde22 dijo:


> Hola, tengo un televisor philips de 32 pulgadas que se enciende pero a los pocos segundos o algun minuto se apaga sola. Hay veces que se enciende y esta todo el dia funcionando, pero la mayoria de las veces se apaga al poco tiempo. Alguien sabe a que puede deberse? Les mando un enlace con fotos para que vean mas o menos el interior del televisor.
> 
> http://img820.imageshack.us/g/img20110224123815.jpg/



La falla casi siempre es por una soldadura aislada o fria, revise cuidadosamente la plaqueta todas las soldaduras y es posible que encuentre una soldadura aislada del del pin de conexión de algún elemento y proceda a resoldar, tenga mucho cuidado de dejar particulas de soldadura, después de resoldar el circuito se debe lavar con tiner o barsol y secar


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 20, 2011)

Vale Rey Julien, voy a probar primero lo del brillo y te cuento  Gracias¡¡


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola, ya intente ajustar lo del screen pero aun sigue apagandose.... esque si al menos supiera al valor exacto del g2. Rey Julien, lo que me dijistes de los tres diodos es para que no se apage verdad? 
Aqui te dejo una foto del ic jungla aunque no se si es ese  :


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola a todos, bien me voy a unir en esta cruzada por la reparacion del tv del compa marioconde22....
bueno comenzemos con lo de la ultima foto, ese no es el el jungla... es un procesador de señales de audio, trabaja como demodulador y decodificador estereo en el tv.

En estos tv el jungla esta incluido en un solo paquete con el microcontrolador por lo que si volteas el chasis podras ver un integrado de montaje superficial con muchos pines y que comienza por TDA9XXX, bien alli si esta el jungla....jejeje que complicado no!!!.

Ahora primero entra en modo de servicio con 0,6,2,5,9,6 menu y le das a clear para limpiar los errores que existan en el tv. lo dejas asi y solo cambia de canal y ves si vuelve a salir. si no lo apagas y lo dejas en stanby unos segundos y lo vuelves arrancar. 

Lo del conector me ha sucedido muchas veces y es porque lo conecto donde no va. jeje compreuba a ver.

Lo de la falla en si de por que se apaga, primero revisa las señales de entrada, si no tienes osciloscopio simplemente con el multimetro en continua mide en los puntos marcados como V11, V12, V13 en el socalo, alli siempre hay tensiones entre 1,5V y 2V, puede ser algo mas pero eso si tiene que ser practicamente iguales en todas estas son las salidas de RGB del jungla......si estas tensiones o mejor dicho señales estan bien y existe variacion en las salidas del integrado amplificador de colores (TDA6107Q), es muy posible que el sea del problema la cuestion seria cambiarlo y listo.. lo de VG2 simplemente coloca el cursor del screen un poco menos de la mitad inmaginate como 80°. claro en sentido de menos a mas que siempre es al sentido de las agujas del reloj.


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola, estas son las mediciones:

V11----> 8,3V
V12----> 7,4V
V13----> 7,7V

Por lo que tu me dices son mediciones muy altas no? y otra cosa el TDA que viene en esta placa es este: (TDA 6108)


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola, si estan my altas!!!!, segun el diagrama tiene que ser 2,5V en cada marca no eso que mencionaste, entonces estoy pensando que puede ser el microcontrolador........
De todas maneras te dejo dos diagramas el diagrama1 que muestra la seccion del impreso del trc, en ella se ve claramente que la tension en continua es de 2,5V, claro aparte del oscilograma que lo muestra en la parte superior. el otro diagrama (diagrama jungla) muestra los pines de donde salen las señales RGB con sus respectivas tensiones deberias de chequearlas, lo del integrado amplificador no te preocupes posee practicamente las mismas caracteristicas de todas maneras puedes consultar los datasheet.

Si realizas todas las mediciones y estan alteradas con respecto al diagrama desde la salida RGB del jungla es muy posible que tendrias que hacer el recambio del micro, pero antes de hacerlo, deberias cambiar la eeprom aun viendo que en el modo de servicio se ve perfecto. ademas no es cara.


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 22, 2011)

hola, hoy hice las siguientes mediciones:
V5----->7,4V
V6----->8V
V7----->7,4V
V11---->8,5V
V12---->8V
V13---->8V
Todas estas mediciones no son fijas, van variando, es un valor mas o menos aproximado.

y estas medicones son de la fuente:
P1---->87V
P2---->93V
P3---->84V
P4---->6,89V
P5---->2,2V
P6---->131V

Que os parecen estas mediciones?


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 24, 2011)

hola marianoconde22, si te diste cuenta en el diagrama muestra que son muy altas, deberian estar alrededor de 2,5V(segun diagrama).....que hacer????, cambia la eeprom aunque pienso que podria ser el microjungla, pero porque no haces la prueba sin conectar la placa que va al trc? y mide las tensiones y postealas. pero solo las de RGB.


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 24, 2011)

Ok, tan solo desconecto el cable que va a la placa del trc y las mido no? tendre que esperar hasta mañana para poder medirlas pero cuando tenga las mediciones las posteo


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 24, 2011)

si puede ser asi.... o tan solo con sacarlo de la pantalla para descartar algun exceso si es que la pantalla esta fallando. pero te digo no creo que sea la pantalla. es mas hazlo de las dos formas; conectado el cable y sin desconectar pero sin trc. saludos


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 25, 2011)

quite la placa del tubo e hice la mediciones y son estas:

V11--->0,02V
V12--->0,02V
V13--->0,02V

No se que pueden significar esas mediciones... parece como si no tuviera corriente no?

Saludos


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 25, 2011)

uuufff... que es eso..... antes de apagarse no existe ninguna tension????.... deberia sacarlo y despues apagarse


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 25, 2011)

Esque saque la placa y luego encendi el TV. O no se hace asi?


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola, os comento: Al encener el TV suena como un pitido un poco molesto... esto suele durar un minuto o asi... luego se quita. Tambien suena como pequeños chispazos dentro del chupon, digo dentro porque no se ve que de la chispa fuera, pero son solo pequeños chispazos que a veces suenan, crack, crack crack... y asi...

Saludos.


----------



## marianoconde22 (May 2, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, lleva unos cuantos de dias que el televisor enciende y no se apaga hasta que pasa un buen rato, como una hora o asi. Lo que hice fue mover un poco el screen (VG2 del flyback), pero aun sigue apagandose, no se a que se podra deber todo esto. 

Saludos.


----------



## marianoconde22 (May 2, 2011)

Pues si... recibio un golpe. Al transportarlo de un lugar a otro pues a una persona se le resbalo y cayo al suelo pero no se rompio nada... aunque esta falla sucedio unos meses mas tarde... entonces que puede ser?


----------



## flacojuan (May 3, 2011)

hola que tal mariano, oye. las protecciones se estan activando por algo por favor entra en el modo de servicio y verifica o le sacas un foto a los codigos de error para verificar, donde esta el problema.


----------



## marianoconde22 (May 3, 2011)

hola, el error que me pone es el error 11.

Saludos.


----------



## marianoconde22 (May 8, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, lleva dos dias encendido y no se apaga. Parece que ya se soluciono... Lo que hice fue ajustar bien el screen, pero lo que noto esque se ve un poco oscuro el televisor, es decir con tonalidades oscuras... intente ajustarlo con el menu pero no hay manera... sera que debo subir un poco el screen? (Pero temo que se pueda volver a apagar si lo hago....)
Tambien note otra cosa, y esque los laterales de la imagen se ven curvados hacia dentro.... a que se puede deber eso? Gracias a todos. 

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

Regula la tensión de G2 acorde a los valores que dice el manual de servicio, no debe ser superior a 600V en ningún caso

Si se apaga algo paso dentro del tubo, recuerdan que al principio dije que ese era el problema?


----------



## marianoconde22 (May 15, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, a que se puede deber que la imagen se vea curvada hacia dentro? 
Saludos.


----------

